# Which Forum Members Do You Personally Know?



## Earth Mama (Jan 6, 2015)

I had the opportunity to visit with @tortdad briefly today. I gave him an aquarium I had sitting around and he gave me a piece of corrugated pipe to use as a hide for my outdoor enclosure. Kind of networking for supplies. . I can tell y'all he's a really nice guy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish I lived closer, because that pipe looks very interesting to me.

I have met: Jacqui, Tom, Josh, Robyn (crazy1), Steven (bouaboua) and his wife, Irene, Robert (Got turtles), Murray (68merc), Clem, Darlene (Ladyrags), Penny, Will...I hope I'm not forgetting anyone. Senility has set in.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 6, 2015)

I've met him, he adopted a big Sulcata from me. Quite a few members I've met but don't recall all there names on the forum though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2015)

OMG! I hope she hasn't seen this thread...I also know maggie3fan.


----------



## Earth Mama (Jan 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I hope she hasn't seen this thread...I also know maggie3fan.


You may be in serious trouble! LOL


----------



## CharlieM (Jan 6, 2015)

I know: @cdmay @allegraf @t_mclellan and Kenan Harkin


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2015)

I have met Tom and went out for dinner and had a really good time. Hoping to meet a couple more that are good forum friends.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I lived closer, because that pipe looks very interesting to me.
> 
> I have met: Tom, Steven (bouaboua) and his wife, Irene, Robert (Got turtles), Murray (68merc), Clem, Darlene (Ladyrags), Penny, Will...I hope I'm not forgetting anyone. Senility has set in.



You met kanalomele too. And spikethebest.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 6, 2015)

Nobody  Lol


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2015)

I've met a whole bunch.

Yvonne, Maggie, N2TORTS, Cory, Blake M, Will, Disizdalife, Dean, Wellington, Josh, Tyler Stewart and his lovely wife, Neal, immayo, Deadheadvet, Grandpa turtle, Vince, Crazy 1, TeamGomberg, kanalomele, Carol S, dmmj, elvis, tortoise princess, Mick...

I know there are a whole bunch more that I'm not thinking of right now. A bunch of members have come out to see me at the ranch too. There are some really nice people here on this site. I've also gotten to know a few more over the phone like Tortoise NERD, and Cowboy Ken.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 6, 2015)

i hope i can meet some go you people when I'm older, and you can give me lots of torts!


----------



## KTyne (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish I knew fellow Tortoise owners in person and were friends with some. But I'm up in Canada land and you all seem to be in the States 
There aren't many Tortoise owners up here because they have to be kept indoors most of the year. :\


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 6, 2015)

I've met tortdad, mini, Greg T. , tortadise, and his awesome mom . All are very cool people .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's see.... I've met a dozen or so...
Tom, N2TORTS, Bigred, christina, kirin, ulkal, tortsRus, naturalman91, Josh, Tyler Stewart, kathyth and some others that were brief introductions at various turtle events.

What's really neat is thanks to TFO I've become friends with @KatieandKyle even though we've never officially met..Lol
I'm in OR, she's in AZ but after chatting here, switching phone numbers and then talking/texting... we've become friends on more than just a turtle level


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 6, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Let's see.... I've met a dozen or so...
> Tom, N2TORTS, Bigred, christina, kirin, ulkal, tortsRus, naturalman91, Josh, Tyler Stewart, kathyth and some others that were brief introductions at various turtle events.
> 
> What's really neat is thanks to TFO I've become friends with @KatieandKyle even though we've never officially met..Lol
> I'm in OR, she's in AZ but after chatting here, switching phone numbers and then talking/texting... we've become friends on more than just a turtle level


friends on more than just turtle level! lol


----------



## dmmj (Jan 6, 2015)

None, to many crazy people on here. 
Actually, I met tom,spikethebest,and tortuga terreste.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 7, 2015)

I've spoken directly with a few nice folks nearby. I still haven't met anyone face to face. However, I feel that I've met some friends here. There are a couple here that I would like to meet.


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 7, 2015)

Isn't it lovely that friendships can develop because of a chance 'meeting' on a forum  
Sadly Ive not met anyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 7, 2015)

Have there been any serious (romantic) relationships started here? I know...another thread topic.


----------



## tortdad (Jan 7, 2015)

I've met tortadise, his mom, mike Taylor and now you!!!

I was very nice to finely met you and thanks for the tank


----------



## tortdad (Jan 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I lived closer, because that pipe looks very interesting to me.
> 
> I have met: Tom, Steven (bouaboua) and his wife, Irene, Robert (Got turtles), Murray (68merc), Clem, Darlene (Ladyrags), Penny, Will...I hope I'm not forgetting anyone. Senility has set in.



Go up to any commercial construction site near you where they are still doing the dirt work and ask them for a scrap piece of corrugated storm pipe. 99% of people will happily give it away so it doesn't take up space in their dumpster. If not I can always ship you a piece.


----------



## Earth Mama (Jan 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I lived closer, because that pipe looks very interesting to me.
> 
> in.


This pipe is going to make a fantastic hide.


----------



## cdmay (Jan 7, 2015)

A good question and one I'd never thought of.
I 'know' and have corresponded with many members but have only met a few in person. AllegraF and her husband Mark (super guy), CharlieM, Egyptian Dan (incredibly knowledgeable), HLogic and Tom McClellan though I've met in person and all of them are great people. 
Allegra and Mark have been to my home many times as I have been to theirs.


----------



## smarch (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure if my cousin is a member of the forum but she does use it, and I mean we've known each other forever 
I don't know any other members, though I do feel connections to many because of chat. In the future I hope to meet many members, when I have a place i'd more than gladly welcome people I talk to often over and have dinner and just hang out... since no one here would judge the fact that my tortoises may have more space in the house than me lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 7, 2015)

Maggie3fan and a couple other ladies of the forum. Mike Tayor, Tom, over phone. Heck I don't know...


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> None, to many crazy people on here.



Says the pot, when speaking of the kettle...


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I hope she hasn't seen this thread...I also know maggie3fan.


lol nothing like forgetting your own sister.


----------



## cdmay (Jan 7, 2015)

cdmay said:


> A good question and one I'd never thought of.
> I 'know' and have corresponded with many members but have only met a few in person. AllegraF and her husband Mark (super guy), CharlieM, Egyptian Dan (incredibly knowledgeable), HLogic and Tom McClellan though I've met in person and all of them are great people.
> Allegra and Mark have been to my home many times as I have been to theirs.



Oh nuts! I forgot D.O'Malley. Sorry DanO


----------



## Elohi (Jan 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I hope she hasn't seen this thread...I also know maggie3fan.


Hahahaha


----------



## Elohi (Jan 7, 2015)

I've met saleama (Steven), exoticsdr, (Todd), and sissyofone (Maria). 
I've texted with a couple of others like Kelly and Heather.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nobody
I know I live near quite a few but my husband would probably frown on me meeting people from a forum. Plus, I'm just a boring soccer mom who loves animals! I did give a children's bed to an old member here but her husband picked it up. JD invited me over once and bring the kiddos to visit the cove but I just can't bring myself to it.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Jan 7, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Let's see.... I've met a dozen or so...
> Tom, N2TORTS, Bigred, christina, kirin, ulkal, tortsRus, naturalman91, Josh, Tyler Stewart, kathyth and some others that were brief introductions at various turtle events.
> 
> What's really neat is thanks to TFO I've become friends with @KatieandKyle even though we've never officially met..Lol
> I'm in OR, she's in AZ but after chatting here, switching phone numbers and then talking/texting... we've become friends on more than just a turtle level



Lol, we do have a lot in common! We would have made fantastic neighbors but probably would have had to charge admission to our zoo! Maybe someday @TeamGomberg will wind up in the warmth of Arizona sun! She's going to have to come out and see Elmo at some point! Lol

My little Kasidee and I have had the pleasure of meeting Will and Tom at the conference here in Phoenix. We were picking up a Leo hatchling from @Will !! Our second from him that are absolutely gorgeous and growing like crazy! We couldn't be more thankful for @Tom postings and the guidance from the members that I have been able to chat with about our loving torts and their experiences with husbandry. @TeamGomberg fields most of my ideas or concerns! Lol poor girl! 

Overall we have had a great experience with anyone we have come in contact with, verbally or in person from TFO!


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2015)

KatieandKyle said:


> Overall we have had a great experience with anyone we have come in contact with, verbally or in person from TFO!



Oh no! Don't say that. You'll ruin my reputation as a know-it-all, mean, overbearing, god-complex carrying, intolerant, unkind jerk.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> Oh no! Don't say that. You'll ruin my reputation as a know-it-all, mean, overbearing, god-complex carrying, intolerant, unkind jerk.


Hahaha...

Tom it's always a pleasure talking to you. Each time I saw ya, I wanted to monopolize your time!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 7, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Tom Each time I saw ya, I wanted to monopolize your time!


As if Tom would allow such as that to happen! LOL


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm just glad the thread title didn't ask us to pick favorites.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 7, 2015)

No one.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 7, 2015)

But I want to visit someone...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 7, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> But I want to visit someone...


You know you have a bed here, complete with the head facing east were you to come.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I hope she hasn't seen this thread...I also know maggie3fan.


I'm thinking this is because you don't think of Maggie as a forum member. As it were.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Nobody
> I know I live near quite a few but my husband would probably frown on me meeting people from a forum. Plus, I'm just a boring soccer mom who loves animals! I did give a children's bed to an old member here but her husband picked it up. JD invited me over once and bring the kiddos to visit the cove but I just can't bring myself to it.



Be brave and go for it, I know I would in a heart beat.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2015)

Is it sad or what, that even though I have met several of you, my hubby has met even more of you.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 8, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Is it sad or what, that even though I have met several of you, my hubby has met even more of you.


 hehe


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2015)

tortadise said:


> hehe



Yeah he even got to meet your Mom.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 8, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Nobody
> I know I live near quite a few but my husband would probably frown on me meeting people from a forum.



I can relate...my husband is the same way. It's why I haven't met more members or accepted the many invitations for visitations. It is what it is.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 8, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Yeah he even got to meet your Mom.


Yep and not me even


----------



## tortadise (Jan 8, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I can relate...my husband is the same way. It's why I haven't met more members or accepted the many invitations for visitations. It is what it is.


I strongly disagree with these husbands actions. They should respect your likes and life the way you are and allow it whether or not they think it's "odd" or whatever. Hmmmm maybe that's why I'm single and keep it that way. Humans and marriage. Ha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey now…I'm one of those husbands. But I just tag along. And I come from a large family, so I like get togethers. But the minute something seems not right, I'm the first to get all puffed up.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 8, 2015)

I know Heather and am still bummed that she moved to Oregon. Happy for her!!
I have been to The Cove and know Jeff. N2torts. Great guy!
Met Tom at CTTC Chino! Cool dude!
Nancykj is my sister and is super!
I know Kimber ( Rochelle) from Chino CTTC and she's lovely!
Have had nice conversations on the phone with Terry Kilgore. Turtletary.com 

I get a kick out of all tortoise people. Going out to dinner right now, with tortoise Oliver's. There would be NO holding me back!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2015)

My wife isn't into tortoises. She likes birds. However, trust is everything and I wouldn't give her meeting a new friend a second thought...


----------



## Elohi (Jan 8, 2015)

My husband and I met online so we aren't too worried about meeting people in person that we are friends with online. General caution of course. 
And my husband isn't into tortoises at all but he supports my passion.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 8, 2015)

The real question is how many members have met me without knowing that they've met me...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 8, 2015)

kathyth said:


> I know Heather and am still bummed that she moved to Oregon.



And I am bummed too! Well not about leaving CA  but I miss seeing you and the turtle gang once a month!

Oh and how could we forget..We both know DWB!


----------



## tortadise (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey now…I'm one of those husbands. But I just tag along. And I come from a large family, so I like get togethers. But the minute something seems not right, I'm the first to get all puffed up.


Your different though, as in tag along means you allow it and go with. So your A ok.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 9, 2015)

jaizei said:


> The real question is how many members have met me without knowing that they've met me...


Indeed. Every once in a while I'll vend reptile shows. I'm sure quite a few members come up and we talk. But have no clue about both being a member.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 9, 2015)

lismar79. that is it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Indeed. Every once in a while I'll vend reptile shows. I'm sure quite a few members come up and we talk. But have no clue about both being a member.


Which is why we need tee shirts.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which is why we need tee shirts.


Hahahaha yes indeed.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 9, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> And I am bummed too! Well not about leaving CA  but I miss seeing you and the turtle gang once a month!
> 
> Oh and how could we forget..We both know DWB!




What's wrong with me????? Yes Wendy and Dave are great!!! DWB


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think any of you want to or should want to meet me. Seems the members who do, stop being active in here (Yvonne is the exception)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have there been any serious (romantic) relationships started here? I know...another thread topic.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/falling-in-love-with-a-forum-member.50859/
I love the off-topic debates section 
'Is it ethical to be alien pets' in awesome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I don't think any of you want to or should want to meet me. Seems the members who do, stop being active in here (Yvonne is the exception)


I met you 
You left me out on the porch for a 'few' days, but all is forgiven


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

jaizei said:


> The real question is how many members have met me without knowing that they've met me...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

No one! 
Which I think is a little funny, because I've 'met' a few Ohioans on here...
Hmmm, oh well, just give the big wave of HI and leave it at that.
In a way, I think meeting someone in 'real life' would be different. Trust me, I'm much happier and cheerier on the forum than in real life.
You come over, we start with tortoises, and move on to how when the sun explodes everyone is going to die... 
If there's anyone left.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 9, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No one!



That you know of...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

jaizei said:


> That you know of...


Again, I guess I'll just say ... 
I highly doubt I've met you. 
You don't know what Iook like, even, so even if you did, not even you would know.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 9, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I met you
> You left me out on the porch for a 'few' days, but all is forgiven


No, I let you in the very first day. (I just wasn't online to let folks know,  )


----------



## tortadise (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I don't think any of you want to or should want to meet me. Seems the members who do, stop being active in here (Yvonne is the exception)


Oh whatever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2015)

jaizei said:


> The real question is,
> “How bad is Ohio State going to look in the Championship Game against the DUCKS!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maggie3fan and a couple other ladies of the forum. Mike Tayor, Tom, over phone. Heck I don't know...


And ME


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 10, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have there been any serious (romantic) relationships started here?


I've had a huge crush on 
Cowboy Ken for years!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2015)

Way back, a long long time ago, Egyptian Dan met Stells through Shelled Warriors Forum. I had heard that they planned to marry, but Danny hasn't been here in quite a while, so I don't know if that's still on or not.

There was another match-up that I knew about, but it didn't work out and he has since married someone else.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 10, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I don't think any of you want to or should want to meet me. Seems the members who do, stop being active in here (Yvonne is the exception)


BAH HA HA HA!........I think it must be because NOTHING TOPS meeting Jacqui. Once they've achieved this pinnacle, they must shrink back into the hole from whence they came!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to be travelling to Oregon in May to meet Ken and his lovely wife. I'm anxious for the meet (because I'll also get to see my sister's house and garden) but very, very nervous about going away for the week-end.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 11, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> BAH HA HA HA!........I think it must be because NOTHING TOPS meeting Jacqui. Once they've achieved this pinnacle, they must shrink back into the hole from whence they came!



*hands over the money promised for saying such an outrageous thing*


----------

